# Anyone in Monterey Bay Shutz club. Need Info on Monterey



## KayC427 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am going to moving to Monterey to attend DLIFLC in march for 7 months. I am currently looking into off base housing (rentals) that will allow me to bring my 12 month old German Shepherd. If anyone Knows of rental houses that allow dogs it would be helpful. I also have to be in the Monterey area, and no more than 15 minutes outside of monterey bay. I think my options are limited to Monterey, Carmel, and seaside.

I also was wondering if i could do some shutzhund training with the monterey club on the weekends for the duration of my time at DLI. I have done drive building work with my dog and obedience training. I am having some minor difficulties with heeling/ she won't get very tight and often tries to get in front of me during movement which then makes turns look sloppy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't know anything about the club -but I do know a little about the area. Monterey and Carmel are very dog friendly!! I love going there whenever I get the chance. Hope you are able to find a rental for you and your dog. What language will you be studying?


----------



## Willi Ortner (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey there KayC427 _ This is Willi Ortner Jr. I am a trainer and helper for the Monterey Bay SchH Club. Please feel free to give me a call if you would like to come out. 831.207.8543

Cheers,
Willi


----------

